# Ultra lite king rod



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

if you were making a "ultra lite" king rod what would you use?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

A 7' jigging rod..


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Boat or pier?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

pier


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Batson XP964 with K series guides.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

2wt fly rod with spinning reel. Lol


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ultralight for kings or general ultralight can be different things. Ultralight for kings might be a trout/redfish rod. For the money I like the Batson RCLB80XL for a general light king/cobia/dolphin rod. It is very much like the Calstar Grafighter.


----------

